# Damp, and invalid warranty



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've had damp check done near Barcelona and they found damp along the ceiling/wall joins in rear cupboards. Then he discovered that the TEC computer system holds no record of our previous checks so the warranty is invalid. 

The folk who did our checks would not have known about the computer system and I was never told anything about it. 

We bought the van in Germany - please don't tell me how stupid that was - and I think there's only 1 TEC dealer in UK. 

Do I stand any chance of getting TEC to cover this? I have the written record of the annual checks.

The dealer has in the past repaired a bit of damp, and the factory has sent a couple of shower trays to my man in NI.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Providing you can provide proof that you have had the annual checks carried out then I think you stand a good chance!!

The warranty requires that an annual inspection is carried out, I dont think the warranty company or whoever can INSIST that a computerised record is kept !!

I would send COPIES of the proof you have to TEC


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I had a similar problem with my van Highbridge were quite happy to accept the habitation and damp check report done by John's Cross. 
Subsequently I got John's Cross to give me a duplicate copy of the invoices so I could post one copy on to Highbridge for their records.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that, I do hope you're right. 

We've told him to go ahead anyway, then he said the Germans might be closed already for Christmas!! He needs to get parts.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you think we're wise to go ahead with the repairs - they really should be done ASAP or should we fight out the warranty issue first?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you should give the go ahead unless you are willing to forget about any warranty claim. Generally anyone providing a warranty will expect to be allowed to approve any work required and agree the cost prior to it's commencement, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Provided you can show proof that the checks were done you should be covered, but I would wait for repairs until they have approved it, meanwhile minimise any further damage if possible by keeping the vehicle in a dry place and possibly putting a dehumidifier in to start drying. They can be hired from Hire shops easily.

I would also send a letter about the need for urgent repairs to the warranty provider, by recorded delivery, explaining the need to minimise further damage while awaiting their response and suggesting an independent assessment be arranged forthwith to confirm the problem.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Who provides the warranty - is it the dealer or the manufacturer? I think it's the manufacturer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Usually the manufacturer, but not always, Alan.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, I have a TEC bought here in England, I didn't know about TEC computer system either?? 
I was told from the very large dealers I could get the yearly hab checks done anywhere as long as they were done by a vat registered company, then the warranty would honoured. 
They did say however that if I did need to claim they would first require proof stating the dates and where the hab service was done, this was either to be the paper invoice or email from the place that did the work with the invoice number. 
Also that they would need the place that would be carrying out any warranty work to email them pictures / report along with an estimate for the work before anything was to be repaired as they may want to send out one of there own engineers to investigate. 
Be aware that if the annual hab service dates are not very close to each they may try to get out if it. 
Nice to know there is another TEC motorhomer


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The trouble with these hab services, is that it is money for old rope and if they get messing around with things like gas jets and thermal couplings, the van may come out worse than when it went in, just for the sake of a bit of paper.
It has been said that a fridge cannot be serviced properly without complete removal.
The only reason I would consider taking my van anywhere near to a dealer, would be to keep the water ingress warranty. But I am seriously debating not taking it in, as I do have faith in my product and I think I would be very unlucky to have an ingress problem.
I think many ingress problems are caused by dealer fitted accessories


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Usually the manufacturer, but not always, Alan.


This brings us back to, if it is the manufacturer, why do other dealers refuse warranty work and insist that the van goes back to the selling dealer   
We want a European or at least UK warranty :!:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks again folks. 

Mikkistash, I've asked the guy who does my work to put the info in an email, so hopefully that will help. And he is VAT registered so that was a relief. 

Yes, TECs are like hen's teeth in UK!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Selling Dealer?*

Hi,
Posted before but the Swift statement explains why you have to go through the supplying dealer

In a nutshell the dealer buys from Swift then resells to the customer

Swift I quote

"Dear XXXXXXXXXX

I think those that have responded to your post have explained the situation with regards to warranty well. I feel I must step in at this point, as it seems that there still might be some confusion.
Although we produce a product that this similar to a car (both in cost, approvals, etc.), we are not the automotive industry. We do not own franchises dealers, and we sell our products to our Dealers, who in turn sell them to our end-customers.
Each Dealer is an independent business, who may sell an number of brands (and indeed products), but we cannot force them to take on the warranty work from another Dealer.
We do not place any restrictions on them doing this, if they wish, but it is their choice, and one that is normally driven by the need to create a relationship (or at least offer priority) to their retail customers first.
Ash"

Regards Ray


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Selling Dealer?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Posted before but the Swift statement explains why you have to go through the supplying dealer
> 
> In a nutshell the dealer buys from Swift then resells to the customer
> ...


That is exactly the same as when I was in the Marine Trade, we purchased the boat, engine, trailer or whatever and we did the warranty work on behalf of the manufacturer.
All authorised stockist dealers were honour bound to carry out all warranty work no matter which dealer sold them. 
It was a condition of dealership.
I am afraid that the UK Motorhome industry is a cop out, with pass the buck here, pass the buck there, and the poor customer has all the leg work :evil:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you sure that it is the manufacturer? Every other product that carries a warranty you claim is against the retailer NOT the manufacturer. Are Motorhomes different?

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Are you sure that it is the manufacturer? Every other product that carries a warranty you claim is against the retailer NOT the manufacturer. Are Motorhomes different?
> 
> Dick


The sale of goods act is against the seller and it is the sellers final responsibility, but when I was in the Marine Trade the manufacturers would say yes or no, it is warranty or it is not and they would cough up for the repairs.
Just the same as the car industry is now!
They authorized the manufacturers warranty, note the word manufacturers!
No genuine warranty claim was ever refused!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that it is the manufacturer? Every other product that carries a warranty you claim is against the retailer NOT the manufacturer. Are Motorhomes different?
> ...


Infact, we only had to get pre authorization if it was a large claim.
Normal claims, we just did the job, filled in a warranty claim and payment was received a few weeks later.
Obviously there was a lot of trust which worked both ways :!: 
The only down side was that time for jobs was given under factory conditions and usually a job would take longer than the dealer was paid for.
This was given as good will to the customer :!:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The fellow who did the damp check was perfectly willing to do the repairs but he can't do them under warranty when his computer is showing that there never have been any damp checks (not true, but that's all he can see). So unless I can get TEC to give him the go-ahead.... well, he'll still do it, but I'll have to pay. 

He said a cheaper option to the standard removal of aluminium and rubber, replacing after cleaning and resealing, is to just 'lift' the aluminium n rubber out the way (I gather, still attached to the van), clean n reseal. I think that means he wouldn't have to remove the bumper. Difference in price could be about 1000 euro. 

Anyone any comments on these options. Obviously go with the full thing if warranty is paying.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

JWW said:


> The fellow who did the damp check was perfectly willing to do the repairs but he can't do them under warranty when his computer is showing that there never have been any damp checks (not true, but that's all he can see). So unless I can get TEC to give him the go-ahead.... well, he'll still do it, but I'll have to pay.
> 
> He said a cheaper option to the standard removal of aluminium and rubber, replacing after cleaning and resealing, is to just 'lift' the aluminium n rubber out the way (I gather, still attached to the van), clean n reseal. I think that means he wouldn't have to remove the bumper. Difference in price could be about 1000 euro.
> 
> Anyone any comments on these options. Obviously go with the full thing if warranty is paying.


i would say do it right do it once .
if its done right then hopefully you will only need it done once
the cheap option does not always work for the best


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*warranty*

You only have to prove that a check has been carried out by a reputable company. You will need a copy of the service and the invoice.

In terms of the comments about UK manufacturers they are all signed up to the Approved Workshop Scheme which lets you have a service carried out by any approved workshop (mobile or fixed). You do not have to go back to your dealer.

The warranty in a motorhome is confusing as you have numerous warranties. So Dometic, Thetford or Waeco will warrant your fridge. Your water heater by Truma, Alde etc.. So you may have warranties with half a dozen companies.

Contact the TEC factory and copy the documents to them and ask them for their advice.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*TEC*

Here are the details you need -

T.E.C.Caravan GmbH & Co. KG

Rudolf-Diesel-Str. 4
DE 48336 Sassenberg
Germany
Telefon: +49(0)2583-9306-100
Telefax: +49(0)2583-9306-299
[email protected]


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: warranty*



ubuntu1 said:


> You only have to prove that a check has been carried out by a reputable company. You will need a copy of the service and the invoice.
> 
> In terms of the comments about UK manufacturers they are all signed up to the Approved Workshop Scheme which lets you have a service carried out by any approved workshop (mobile or fixed). You do not have to go back to your dealer.
> 
> ...


Hi abuntu1
Are you saying or implying that that in my own case if I did not have an annual hab service but did have a damp check, that my ingress warranty would still be intact :?:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

What a saga
It beg rthe question that if the hab check was done should it have picked up the damp in the first place?

If you have documents that can be shown to be from a bona fide company showing the hab checks have been done then I dont think the fact that computer records dont exist would stand up in court from any company. They could get away with blue murder if that was the case.

I had to have 2 lots of warranty work carried out last year on my Autocruise (owned by swift) and after they tried to old flanel of we have no records of your servicing (which i proved wrong as i had all the documents) they told ne to take it to my local swift dealer who arranged the work to be done and invoices swift. The local dealer (west Mids) make a load of moaning and grumbling but did the work costiong over a grand.

This statement by them saying that they are not like the auto industry seems a bit funny. if the dealer just happens to be selling swift MH then i assume he buys them himself and reaps all the profits then.. There is swift markeing banners all over the showrooms which would give the distinct impression that you are in a swift "official dealers showroom" so they fact that they now state they cant guarantee that you can have your repairs done by your local dealer is interesting. I travelled to Halfax from birmingham to buy the van i wanted but will consider the facts more carefully now if i have to take the van back to the dealer i bought it from.

It all seems very confusing to me andf the correct procedures change daily.

Manufacturers who say thay are struggling *should* then be more like the car industry who depite the recession arent doing too bad. If everyone has to buy locally then this will be inhibitive unless they can develop country wide servicing and customer back up. They dont produce at the rate that cars are produced and so if people cant see what they want locally then they will lose sales as more and more people go to the eu as if you have to travel 100s of miles you may as well and save money in the first place on the cost of the van.

Phill


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Jean

I would hang fire until you contact TEC and your man in Ireland emails the necessary proof. You have had the damp tests carried out as required and this will be confirmed shortly I am sure. A few days more is not going to make much difference to the damp area. 

Grath the Hymer damp test has its own cost and is carried out separately - or in addition to - a hab test. The Service Center at Bad Waldsee told me that it is only necessary to have the damp test done to keep the warranty valid. Hab test does not affect and in faact he indicated that the habe test was a waste of time - my thoughts exactly.

I have been told by dealers in UK and in Spain that they do not want to carry out warranty work on vans they haven't sold because some manufacturers take a long long time to reimburse them, plus - apparently/allegedly - they pay less than the going rate for labour therefore the dealers only want to support warranty work on their own customers.

Sal


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Jean
> 
> I would hang fire until you contact TEC and your man in Ireland emails the necessary proof. You have had the damp tests carried out as required and this will be confirmed shortly I am sure. A few days more is not going to make much difference to the damp area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sal, i don't mind just a damp test, but I am not at all happy to let a dealer loose on the internal workings, they would probably co*k something up.
What faith hey, or lack of :wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not a happy bunny - I'd asked my dealer to phone back this morning - nothing, so I phoned him a couple of times - he was out - and each of the many times I've tried since, the line is busy. Is he working away to get me a resolution? or has he just taken the phone off the hook?

I tried phoning TEC in Sassenberg and get some message that I think is just pointing me to their website, but whether that's becasue the factory is closed or they're busy, I don't know. Can't see any details online about closing times. I sent them a message through their website but goodness knows if or when that will be addressed.

I might phone the guy in Barbera who found the damp and see if he'll check out the factory in Sassenberg - but he isn't back till 4.

Such fun!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JWW said:


> Not a happy bunny - I'd asked my dealer to phone back this morning - nothing, so I phoned him a couple of times - he was out - and each of the many times I've tried since, the line is busy. Is he working away to get me a resolution? or has he just taken the phone off the hook?
> 
> I tried phoning TEC in Sassenberg and get some message that I think is just pointing me to their website, but whether that's becasue the factory is closed or they're busy, I don't know. Can't see any details online about closing times. I sent them a message through their website but goodness knows if or when that will be addressed.
> 
> ...


I phoned the wrong Hymer in Germany (part of the same group) and they passed on my telephone number and Hymer returned my call.
They do close for lunch time (local time)
I would have thought that as TEC is part of the Hymer group, they should be helpful.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're wondering about asking the fellow in Barbera to go ahead and order the parts - if there is a chance they might go on hols for several weeks. Then, if we get resolution from TEC, they pay, and if we don't, we pay and chase TEC up afterwards. 

I don't think we can leave the van as is for weeks.

If the parts are not available, and we go for the lesser job (of just lifting the aluminium and rubber just clear from the joins (but not off completely), cleaning and resealing/reseating) - has anyone any experience of this and how it lasted? Would such a repair invalidate our warranty for the future (if we ever got it in place?)

So many questions, but the bottom line is, we can't go till after Christmas with the van as it is. Well, I don't think so.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I have no experience in this sort of thing but I would not attempt a temporary repair as they could suggest you have made things worse. At the very least it wil make their job more difficult as they have to clean off whatever you use and will probably bill you for it.

Duck tape makes a good temporary waterproof repair, I used it myself when my last van was leaking around the windscreen. Just stick it over where ever it's leaking then no-one can blame you for making it worse as the original seal will remain untouched by you.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

You could use the tape that is used to seal up door frames and air bricks in flood risk areas. I think it is flood sentry or something like that. If it can help keep floods out I am sure it will do the job until you get an answer from Tec?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So much happier now. Finally got to speak to Thomas at TEC and he sounded quite positive. Needs to see the invoices, also photos of the problem and what it will take to fix. 

We've just been back to Central at Barbara and he's got all the info he needs to send. 

Waiting for a mail from NI re the invoices. 

Happy days. Will find a nice aire n see if I can get on the roof with the duct tape. 

Thanks to everyone for the help and encouragement! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not much to report at the moment except the initial reaction from TEC factory was not very encouraging. A couple of the entries in the book have no date on them (no, I didn't notice at the time) but I have invoices to support.

Got back in touch - the original contact is on hols, the next one is up to his eyes and probably won't have time to look at my problem.

Anyway, the repair man is on hols till Monday. We've asked him to go ahead and order the parts so we might hopefully get the job done before he closes for Christmas. We're living in the van and have decided that if we have to pay, we have to pay, but it would be foolish to leave the problem over Christmas. I can't get on the roof to do any taping up.

So, a bit down at the moment - but, sure, we've wall-to-wall sunshine at the moment (allbeit pretty cold) so things could be a lot worse.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And update: we'd to travel back to Barbera to pay for the parts but they didn't arrive till after the workshop was closed for Christmas. No worries, Blanes is a lovely spot and we moved on to the campsite and raised a tarpaulin over us. We returned to the workshop on Thursday, had the rubber and butyl replaced. He found just 2 small leaks and no big damage behind, which I'd been dreading. 4hr job instead of the 12 hrs he'd allowed, to cover nasty developments. So the bill was much better than we'd expected. 

Still haven't had any positive sounds from the TEC factory.

Should I pursue the factory or the dealer I bought from?


----------

